
Nevertheless, She Coded - JakeWesorick
https://dev.to/t/shecoded
======
ChrisRR
I appreciate what this site is trying to do. But unfortunately having clicked
through a few of these, for every woman who's doing great work, achieving
their goals, or just carrying on with life regardless of their sex, there
seems to be another accusing men of "mansplaining" and arguing against
strawmen.

I can see why a lot of women aren't being taken seriously when these are
examples of the people representing them

